
Physical Implications of a Fundamental Period of Time - bookofjoe
https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.124.241301
======
bookofjoe
>Theorists calculate upper limit for possible quantization of time

[https://phys.org/news/2020-06-theorists-upper-limit-
quantiza...](https://phys.org/news/2020-06-theorists-upper-limit-
quantization.html)

